# Figuren werden nicht angezeigt (Java3D)



## Developer_X (10. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich hab ein richtig realistisches FelsWand Modell erstellt, im anhang findet ihr alles nötige, plus texturen usw.., ihr müsst einfach nur die Pfade ändern, 

nun zu meinem Problem:
ich habe die Technik verwendet, die ich aus einem Tutorial habe, auf jeden Fall, wenn in einem ausgelesenem Text der Buchstabe "1" vorkommt, soll dieses Objekt geadded werden, aber das geschieht nicht, why?
Keine Exception nichts, das Modell (Objekt) wird nur einmal angezeigt, obwohl dieser im Text viel häufiger vorkommt, danke für alle Lösungen, Developer_X

PS: 
Die Pfadung müsst ihr nur in den Klassen: "MazeManager.java" und "Level_2.java.
Das nötige dazu, findet ihr ja in dem beiliegendem Ordner


----------



## Developer_X (10. Mai 2009)

In der World Datei, ist es so, dass dass eigentlich 
1111111111111111
neben einander stehen
aber in der 3D Welt wird das Objekt nur einmal gezeigt, keine Heap Space Exceptions, nichts , warum?

PS: Ich hoffe dass diese Problem Definierung, jenen die dies downloadeden etwas geholfen haben, zur Problem behebung, thanks für alle HIlfen, Developer_X


----------



## Developer_X (11. Mai 2009)

Please, ihr müsst doch eine Ideehaben


----------



## sliwalker (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kannst Du nicht die Codestellen hier posten, die Du für wichtig hälst?
Mir persönlich dauert es zu bei 10 Minuten Zeit zum Helfen zu lange ein projekt einzubiinden und dazu noch Pfade zu ändern. Vielleicht geht es anderen ja auch so...

greetz
SLi


----------



## Spacerat (11. Mai 2009)

...kann es sein, das niemand etwas mit dem Archiv anfangen kann, weil abgesehen von Java3D noch irgend welche unbekannten Pakete fehlen z.B. TransoForm usw.?
@sliwalker: Diese Erkenntnis dauerte gerinfügig weniger als 10 Minuten , aber ja... mir geht's genau so.


----------



## Developer_X (12. Mai 2009)

ich habs schon gelöst, trotzdem danke


----------

